# Probleme eine DsL verbindung unter Suse 9.2 zu konfigurieren



## tfreundt (5. Januar 2005)

Hab folgendes Problem :
Habe mir gerade Suse Linux 9.2 installiert. Ich wollte mir daraufhin die Internetverbindung konfigurieren.Als ich den Netzwerkstecker reinsteckte erklang zwar ein ton mir wurde aber keine Verbindung angezeigt.Daher konfigurierte ich eine neue. Nach konfiguration der verbindung wollte ich mich mit dem Internet verbinden und bekam bei kinternet folgende fehlermeldung:

SuSE Meta pppd (smpppd-ifcfg), Version 1.50 on linux.
Status is: disconnected
trying to connect to smpppd
connect to smpppd
Status is: disconnected
Interface is eth0.
Status is: connecting
pppd[0]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
pppd[0]: RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.2
pppd[0]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.
pppd[0]: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
Timeout Waiting for PADO packets. Check your setup and cables and try again.
pppd[0]: Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery
Status is: disconnected
pppd[0] died: Connection terminated at peer's request (exit code 0).
Wer kann mir dabei helfen? Danke im vorraus


----------



## dritter (5. Januar 2005)

Hmm.. Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit SuSE aus, aber habe einen evtl. interessanten Link für Dich: http://www.adsl4linux.de/ 
Da gibts garantiert ein Tutorial zu Internet mit SuSE 9.2...

MfG, 3.


----------



## TimExtreme (29. August 2005)

Wenn du einen Router benutzt brauchst du DSL garnicht zu konfigurieren. Du gehst in Yast und gibst bei der Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte dein Standartgateway ein. Also die IP deines Routers. Das war es schon.
Anschließend solltest du noch die DSL konfigurationen rausnehmen.


----------



## tuxx (29. August 2005)

"terminated at peer's request"
  Klingt nach falschem Benutzernamen oder Passwort.
 Oder hängst du mit deiner IP im Filter des Routers?


----------



## monger (31. August 2005)

Du kannst auch noch prüfen, ob dein smpppd dämon läuft:
 Yast2 -> System -> Runlevel-Editor (oder so ähnlich) und dann smpppd starten.
 Wenn es daran lag, dann kannst du noch im Runlevel-Editor auf "Experten-Modus" gehen und Runlevel 2,3 und 5 einen automatischen Start erzwingen.
 Hatte ein ähnliches Problem...


----------



## tuxx (1. September 2005)

Oder:
 "rcsmpppd status"
 auf der Console.
 Ggf.
 "rcsmpppd start"
 oder 
 "insserv rcsmpppd"


----------

